# Help With Photo Posting



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

I must be daft. Eveyone else sems to post photos no problem-not me. Have read the advice on here but

have a photobucket site-eglingham321 -have few trial photos on there-have opened a sales post done some writing then clicked on the correct ikon as stated-it then asks for a posting number/title-hell -dont know which one-yes -have rechecked forum instructions a hundred times-all the photobucket numbers in the boxes dont show the full address of the photo so wont download to this site-please has anyone got the patience to hold my hand on this- am at screaming point after 6 months.


----------



## Tom Radford (Apr 28, 2009)

In photobucket, get to the photo you want and click on it, then on the left a box will have a list of links. Copy the one that says direct link and then come back on here. Click the little picture icon and simply paste the address you copied from PB.

Thats it.


----------



## Shaky (Dec 16, 2005)

bridgeman said:


> I must be daft. Eveyone else sems to post photos no problem-not me. Have read the advice on here but
> 
> have a photobucket site-eglingham321 -have few trial photos on there-have opened a sales post done some writing then clicked on the correct ikon as stated-it then asks for a posting number/title-hell -dont know which one-yes -have rechecked forum instructions a hundred times-all the photobucket numbers in the boxes dont show the full address of the photo so wont download to this site-please has anyone got the patience to hold my hand on this- am at screaming point after 6 months.


Hi,

pm me

Dave ,,,,,,,,


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Shaky -thanks so much for help-patience of a saint-Tom Radford thankyou for offer of help and advice think cracked the principle now-top men


----------



## Shaky (Dec 16, 2005)

bridgeman said:


> Shaky -thanks so much for help-patience of a saint-Tom Radford thankyou for offer of help and advice think cracked the principle now-top men


 :thumbup: Well done Chris ..............


----------



## SusieP (Jun 10, 2009)

Tom Radford said:


> In photobucket, get to the photo you want and click on it, then on the left a box will have a list of links. Copy the one that says direct link and then come back on here. Click the little picture icon and simply paste the address you copied from PB.
> 
> Thats it.


This is probably a really dumb question, but how do you copy a link?

Thanks,

Susie


----------



## Tom Radford (Apr 28, 2009)

SusieP said:


> Tom Radford said:
> 
> 
> > In photobucket, get to the photo you want and click on it, then on the left a box will have a list of links. Copy the one that says direct link and then come back on here. Click the little picture icon and simply paste the address you copied from PB.
> ...


In PB there are 2 ways, either highlight where it says Direct link in the box that says share this image and then right click and copy or in some browsers just click in the white box where it says direct link and it copies it for you. Should look like this

http://i47.photobucket.com/albums/f185/YOU...E/YOURPHOTO.jpg


----------



## SusieP (Jun 10, 2009)

Tom Radford said:


> SusieP said:
> 
> 
> > Tom Radford said:
> ...


Thanks very much. I'm going to try now.

Susie


----------

